# Take a trip along the 401



## Gdoggy (Apr 12, 2003)

They are widening parts of the 407, so it must be doing more than just OK...


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^Sometimes it is jammed pack, and other times it seems like a rural road


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

Batman Can said:


> On the way to Quebec. Traffic drops of considerably as most people either go to Ottawa or the US.


 hno:


----------



## Batman Can (Jun 10, 2005)

^ Why the head shake? It is a correct statement. The traffic levels near the Quebec border are the lowest on the 401. 

It's not meant as a slight. Over half the vehicles go to Quebec but there is still a considerable drop after the US and Ottawa exits.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

The 401 is crazy...like 16 lanes in Toronto and it STILL has traffic jams...


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

rotten777 said:


> The 401 is crazy...like 16 lanes in Toronto and it STILL has traffic jams...


Toronto needs 19 more lanes of traffic in order to solve the traffic jam problem.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Very interesting tour  Thanks so much.


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

rt_0891 said:


> Toronto needs 19 more lanes of traffic in order to solve the traffic jam problem.


19 MORE lanes?? :eek2:


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^lol....if it is 19 more lanes.....imagine a 30 lane expressway


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

Wow, I'm impressed.... that took a lot of work to take all those pics and organize 
them. Well done!


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

Bertez said:


> ^^It is 100kmph


Driving at 100 km/h on 401 is very dangerous: many trucks drive to 120 km/h.
So, the good speed on 401, imho, is 130 km/h like it is in most European countries. One good thing in Ontario: if you are arrested for speeding, you only have to pay immediatly and nothing else.


----------



## eomer (Nov 15, 2003)

rt_0891 said:


> Toronto needs 19 more lanes of traffic in order to solve the traffic jam problem.


I don't agree: using commuter trains should be better.


----------



## rt_0891 (Mar 13, 2005)

eomer said:


> I don't agree: using commuter trains should be better.


Exactly. However, if public transit is not expanded, the only way to solve Toronto's traffic snarls is with 19 additional lanes of freeway.


----------



## Boschdijk (Aug 11, 2004)

When I was in Toronto a week ago, I was shocked that there where traffic jams on roads with so many lanes. Very nice highway though.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

eomer said:


> Driving at 100 km/h on 401 is very dangerous: many trucks drive to 120 km/h.
> So, the good speed on 401, imho, is 130 km/h like it is in most European countries. One good thing in Ontario: if you are arrested for speeding, you only have to pay immediatly and nothing else.


Although the speed limit is 100kmph, no one actually follows it. The majority that I have seen drive in the 120kmph zone


----------



## sonysnob (Dec 12, 2004)

eomer said:


> Driving at 100 km/h on 401 is very dangerous: many trucks drive to 120 km/h.
> So, the good speed on 401, imho, is 130 km/h like it is in most European countries. One good thing in Ontario: if you are arrested for speeding, you only have to pay immediatly and nothing else.


Speed limits are generally posted fairly low on North American freeways. Not surprisingly, in Ontario compliance with the 100km/h limit is fairly low. Police generally allow traffic to flow 20km/h over the limit before issuing tickets.

If you are caught for speeding here, and are a resident of Ontario, the penalties are a little more severe for a non-resident. Speeding tickets are rather expensive in Ontario compared to other North American jurisdictions, and there is a demerit point system that penalizes serious and repeat offenders.

Cheers.


----------



## jeicow (Jul 18, 2005)

^ I'd rather have one big ass highway then a crap load of them. It's ironic though that what originally was meant to be a by-pass has now become the spine of the entire manufacturing industry in Ontario, and pretty much most of Canada.


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

^^So true.....the 407 was built to help relieve the 401......imagine if in 50 years it became the prinicpal highway in Toronto (It will never happen, but just a thought)


----------



## ToRoNto g-town (Nov 26, 2005)

the 401's insane.. shows my home place HALTON HILLS lol


----------



## Smelser (May 13, 2006)

jeicow said:


> The previous governemnt decided to sell it off to help them get out of the cronic deficet that the pervious NDP government had left behind.



This sounds like the rhetoric that we get in BC from the provincial Liberal Govt of Gordon Campbell. He tried to privatize the Coquihalla Hwy, which has had a toll on it since it was opened in 1986, a sort of Expo-year/election-year project. But public pressure from Okanagan voters forced his him to drop the idea.

When was Hwy 407 built? Was it during the tenure of Bob Rae, now a candidate for the national leadership of the Liberal Party?

I think it's safe to assume that there was no "chronic deficet" (sic) in Ontario, any more than there was in BC. The deficits of the early to mid 1990s resulted from John Crow's high interest rate policy, a recession that impacted Central Canada with a moderate degree of severity, and Federal Liberal Finance Minister Paul Martin's plain and simple method of reducing the federal deficit, downloading to the provinces. The real reason for selling the highway, built with public funds, was that Mike Harris wanted to pursue his "common sense revolution", and privitizing the highway pandered to his core supporters and didn't exactly upset the lobbyists and major contributors one bit either.


----------

